
Terraform 0.11 - nikolay
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/hashicorp-terraform-0-11
======
nikolay
Highlights of the Terraform 0.11 include:

\- Improved Terraform Registry integration with module versioning and private
registry support

\- Per-module provider configuration

\- Streamlined CLI workflow with the terraform apply command

